# Weight Gain Powders, etc.



## HeatherBBW (Oct 13, 2008)

First off, I am not looking for flames here. I am just wanting to ask a simple question.

I know many people into weight gain have tried shakes from GNC or the like. I myself have them, but they taste horrid even if you spruce them up. After awhile the results from them don't outweigh the gross taste, so I often find myself wondering if there are any other supplements that I could take that would help in my own personal desires to be fatter.

I was talking to a fellow weight gain enthusiast and he said that there were shakes for horses that have much more fat in them then the ones taken by athletes and such that buy at GNC. I looked into it and here is a link:

http://unitedvetequine.com/Merchant...167030a&Category_Code=sweight&Product_Count=0

Has anyone ever tried this? It seems almost like I should have come across such a conversation before in my lurking through the years. But I haven't and wanted to ask.

Please no PMs and flame posts asking me if I am insane for possibly considering stuff given to horses and not humans. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 13, 2008)

What about wild raging encouragement for possibly considering weight gain supplements given to horses and not humans? 

I can't imagine the taste would be much better, though; probably worse.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 13, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> What about wild raging encouragement for possibly considering weight gain supplements given to horses and not humans?
> 
> I can't imagine the taste would be much better, though; probably worse.



That's the thing, the dose is really small. I imagine it could be masked or just downed quickly. It says the dose is 2 ounces for horses 900-1100 lbs - I am thinking 1 ounce for a 500lb fat girl would work.

If you can get that down and chase it with something and not take up all the space in your belly it would take to eat that many calories and not have any unease.. seems.. magic. 

Maybe those magic cupcakes I dream about that make me blow up to mass proportions can possibly exist if this stuff was used? It's more then half pure fat.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 13, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> First off, I am not looking for flames here. I am just wanting to ask a simple question.
> 
> I know many people into weight gain have tried shakes from GNC or the like. I myself have them, but they taste horrid even if you spruce them up. After awhile the results from them don't outweigh the gross taste, so I often find myself wondering if there are any other supplements that I could take that would help in my own personal desires to be fatter.
> 
> ...



I say whatever works and makes you happy go for it 

Just hope you know what you're doing if you do indeed take that stuff.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I say whatever works and makes you happy go for it
> 
> Just hope you know what you're doing if you do indeed take that stuff.



I'm just curious if anyone has tried it or knows if it's a no-no for a human to take. It looks like it's all natural ingredients, but I'm still leery.

But the idea of it = good stuff.

I'm warped, but at least I admit it. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 13, 2008)

Heather I would think that any concoction given to a horse would not be suitable for human consumption.

No flames here, just wanting you to be very careful.


----------



## wi-steve (Oct 13, 2008)

I really can't say what will work. Personally, I'd be thinking a diet high in cookie dough and cake mix would taste delicious. 

Might I ask, what does a lovely lady such as yourself do now to maintain that girlish figure?

Steve


----------



## CurbFan (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to echo what everybody else has said, do what makes you happy, but don't do anything dangerous!!! I simply can't imagine that a horse supplement would be a healthy idea, not from a weight gaining perspective, but from a "humans probably shouldn't eat what horses eat" perspective.

That being said, if you get an okay from a doctor or an expert in the field, then go for it if that's what you want to do!!!

But I'd bet a nice helping of desserts and big macs would taste alot better!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2008)

Animal food sold in the U.S. is more than likely adequate for human consumption but USDA (agricultural) standards are lower than FDA (human) standards, so conceivably this is something to keep in mind. If any of the ingredients come from China (which they possibly could...) I wouldn't touch it. Also probiotics formulated for horses are more than likely different than what would be compatible for humans. Horses have very different digestive systems than humans. It could reek havoc with your intestines (constipation, blow-outs, it could contain bacteria that assists in digestion for horses but not for humans...) If you are going to try it, start out slowly and see how your innards handle it. The main concern I'd have about ingesting this stuff is finding out exactly what the probiotics are, the rest of the ingredients are probably very humanly digestible, but the probiotics may reek havoc in a human, possibly even be toxic.


----------



## MattB (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you tried the human powders lately? I find the taste is getting better. I work in the industry, and spent many years with GNC. The problem with a lot of the powders they sell is that some if not most of them are geared towards bodybuilders, so they may have added creatine with tends to be a bit granular and would affect the texture and the taste. Or healthy fats like CLA, although used to *increase* metabolism, can cause stomach upset in some. They key is just to look at older formulas that don't have the added bells and whistles and that focus primarily on carbs. Protein is healthy and good but it will also impact the taste and texture. Some people don't like it...

As far as the horse supplements, Lord only knows how many bodybuilders I've spoken to that have taken horse 'supplements', granted not like what you are looking at, so I'll just give a general piece of advice and say get as much info as you possibly can as far as ingredients and how the products are made. I personally didn't see enough detail on the site you linked. Make sure they don't cut corners in manufacturing, and they give you a FULL list of ingredients. If they think they're getting a sale from a customer they should help you out with what you need.

It also might be prudent to start with miniscule servings, even if a full serving would only be 2oz.

Good luck!


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Oct 13, 2008)

What I would be concerned about is that it never been tested in anyway related to humans. I'm talking about side effects that it may cause. You never know if it's not "dirty" - I'm talking about some minor contaminations that can be included. Well... I think it's bit too risky to try. The worst thing is that effects can be very unexpected if it is contaminated lets say with hormones - which can happen as animal food doesn't have such strict quality control. What is also unknow is how it can influence other medicines you take - it can also be very dangerous. Interactions between different medicines can be very stong and dangerous. It's just my personal point supported by very little knowledge I have on subject. All the best !


----------



## palndrm (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to agree about using something for horses is not such a good idea. You should try scandishake. Feedback for fattening women say that it tastes great and packs a real calorie punch. Comes in chocolate, vanilla, and strawberry mix a pack with a pint of cold, melted icecream, a pint of heavy cream and enough half n half to make it flow easily and you have on satisfying shake. There's also a flavorless, calorie-laden Scandipowder that that can be sprinkled on or mixed with any food. Though, I must say, it seems whatever gainer powder youre using now is paying off in sexy dividends!


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course desserts would taste better, and I'm sure Heather isn't intending to forgo anything delicious. The point is to up the effectiveness of delicious treats by adding a high-calorie supplement. 

I'm curious to know as well. The ingredients seem natural, but I'm still cautious to say it would be okay.

Don't we have any FA Veterinarians in the house?!


----------



## youngnintogaining (Oct 13, 2008)

Just figured I would throw my 2 cents in as well. After looking at the ingredients in the equine-shake, that is going to taste WAY worse than the gainer powders. Flax-seed oil and vegetable fat together in a powder is going to be very very nasty, not to mention the amount of fiber you are going to need to ingest to be able to keep up with the amount of oil in it probably makes it a bad idea. 

The best idea I have found as to sprucing up those shakes is to thin them out as much as possible with actual ice. The thing is most times gainers try to add heavy cream and stuff to them and all that actually does is bind the shake together more. What I would suggest is drink the Powdered shake with whole milk and ice to thin it out. Then at meal times, have a mix made up of 1 part heavy cream and 2 parts whole milk with chocolate or strawberry syrup to taste....this way you can get those calories into your diet too. By drinking 24 oz of this mix with 3 meals a day you can get an extra 2500 calories into your diet, on top of the amount you get from the powder shake and meals, should put you somewhere around 8-10,000 calories a day.


----------



## FA Painter (Oct 13, 2008)

Heather, Heather, Heather...
Darling...
Didn't I tell you I used to be a baker? Just say the word, daaahhhling...
They must taste so much better.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 13, 2008)

First of all, Heather that was a really cute post :hugs:. I, personally, see nothing wrong with wanting to try animal-food. In this country it's illegal to feed animals anything that will kill them and that usually means you'll be safe. Plus, dog/cat/fish/livestock food is usually just agricultural byproducts anyway  Nothing a thousand children don't eat daily when their parents aren't watching. 

Secondly, I dunno why people hate weight gain shakes so much. The after-taste of the artificial sweetener gets to me, but otherwise I don't mind 'em. 

Thirdly, according to my calculations this, "magic" supplement contains roughly as many calories as a can-and-a-half of soda (about 300). So, unless it tastes really really good - and, from the ingredients it sounds to me like it would taste like a power bar dipped in vegetable oil - I don't think it would be worth the time and effort. I _am_ a little curious what they taste like now, though.

In the meantime, if you want to eat something that's more than half fat we've got macadamia nuts, pecans, coconut meat, heck almost every kind of nut; halva (sesame seed candy),heavy cream, salad dressing, pretty much every kind of meat that isn't grilled, boiled, or otherwise separated from its fat; tahini and many more. I hope at least one of these already tastes good enough you can see squeezing an extra few ounces into your daily intake or making a shake. Speaking of making shakes, did you ever think of those dairy queen concoctions we had that thread about earlier?


----------



## ChubbyFA (Oct 13, 2008)

There is nothing in this that is harmful to humans (well beyond being really fattening, but that's kinda the point) It says its apple flavored, so it might even taste good, I say try it. (let me just say that I am in no way a medical expert, so I cannot guarantee it is safe, but heck I would try the stuff.)


----------



## Ivy (Oct 14, 2008)

one of my best girlfriends from high school just graduated with a degree in equine science and is working at a horse and large animal vet clinic. i'll shoot her an email to see what she thinks and let you know what she thinks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

My brother has always been underweight. He became hospitalized with a mysterious virus some time ago and the doctor had him drinking Ensure to supplement his meals. It kept him from disappearing pretty much. When I was a kid I snuck Carnation Instant Breakfast drinks in between my carefully supervised meals till mom caught on and threw them out. They don't have much fat but they add plenty of calories. My hips and thighs were like a locomotive by mid semester of school.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I'm curious to know as well.


Awesome.

A BigCuties weight gain shake taste test set would be awesome.


----------



## adam (Oct 14, 2008)

Long time. Hope all is well. I didn't even know you were a gainer, but then again why would I. Still good luck with that. Looking lovely certainly.


----------



## Chef (Oct 14, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a shake recipe from BellyBuilders.

Todd's Cake Shake

fill blender 1/4 to 1/3 of the way with heavy whipping cream 
2-4 scoops of fudge brownie mix or cake mix 
2-4 scoops of heavyweight gainer 
1/4 to 1/2 cup of wesson oil or crisco 
turn on blender and add add Vanilla Icecream to blend and make cold 
and add icecream and heavy whipping cream till blender is full. 
you can add a banana for extra flavor


----------



## Ivy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ivy said:


> one of my best girlfriends from high school just graduated with a degree in equine science and is working at a horse and large animal vet clinic. i'll shoot her an email to see what she thinks and let you know what she thinks.



alrighty! my friend just e-mailed me back. here's what she said:

"Well honestly I would not recommend it:

1) I'm not sure what else is in there... there could be a number of minerals and vitamins that could throw off her levels and lead to kidney stones, fat soluble vitamin toxicity, ect.... 

2) This supplement is made for horses who eat such delightful things as grass, so I'm not sure that this stuff would taste any better than the stuff that she has taken before.

3) horses need a much smaller percent of fat in their diets so I'm not sure that the amount of fat that she would actually get would be that much greater. (Obviously I don't know what she was taking before so this may not be true)

4) Most importantly there are no government agencies or governing bodies that look over the manufacturing of horse supplements so there is no guarantee what is actually in it even if says that there is only whatever percent of a certain mineral that may not be true. Also there is no one watching over the manufacturing process of supplements so they could be making it in less than sanitary conditions."


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Heather I would think that any concoction given to a horse would not be suitable for human consumption.


i dunno. it's not like it's poisonous or anything, right?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 16, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i dunno. it's not like it's poisonous or anything, right?



A human generally eats food fit for human consumption, and an animal eats food for animal consumption etc.

Stan makes a few good points.


I would not want Heather to become ill from drinking these shakes. The aim is weight gain and not illness.


----------



## mango (Oct 16, 2008)

*Forget the supplements... just eat the horse!


*


----------



## Shosh (Oct 16, 2008)

mango said:


> *Forget the supplements... just eat the horse!
> 
> 
> *



What if Heather is a vegetarian?


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 16, 2008)

I like that you are expanding your options in your weight gain quest Heather. I was going to ask a fellow vet friend about this, but looks like Ivy beat me to it. You are probably better off just sticking to the stuff from GNC and working on finding a way to make it taste better.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

mango said:


> *Forget the supplements... just eat the horse!
> 
> 
> *



PETA's not gonna like that idea lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 17, 2008)

mango said:


> *Forget the supplements... just eat the horse!
> 
> *



epic lolz for the win


----------



## ChubbyFA (Oct 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> PETA's not gonna like that idea lol



PETA is just a bunch of attention whores, they only tackle the stuff to do with animals that will get them on the news. Who the hell cares what they think.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 18, 2008)

I've used the horse hair conditioner on my hair before and it worked REALLY well... Does that count?
I'm teasing, but honestly I dunno about taking supplements meant for horses...seems a bit scary to me.


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 18, 2008)

adam said:


> Long time. Hope all is well. I didn't even know you were a gainer, but then again why would I. Still good luck with that. Looking lovely certainly.



Um, she's almost if not already doubled her weight since being in Dimensions Magazine years ago. I'm sure she'll reach 600lbs, at least that's my fantasy.


----------



## SensualDistender (Oct 22, 2008)

Seems like there must be some better alternative which is intended for human consumption. I know some weight gain shakes taste like crap but couldn't you make your own with vanilla ice cream and heavy cream? Maybe drinking that to wash down some extra servings of cheesecake or pecan pie??? I must admit though, all of this is quite arousing to me :eat2:...


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 22, 2008)

I personally wish i had to drink stuff to gain weight, all i have to do is look at a chocolate bar or a cake and i gain weight. personally thought i think you should gain weight naturally as do you really know what is in these shakes?


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 23, 2008)

I am overall curious if the supplements are any less "healthy" for a human than fast food... Not in the sense that fast food makes you fat and you're instantly healthy, but that fast food is made up - overall - of absolutely disgusting ingredients and things that aren't even food(s) (per se).

[Sarcasm] Also, cows eat grass and vegetables; and drink water. Shit! I should stop eating those and drinking water because an animal does [/Sarcasm]


----------



## Curious Jane (Oct 25, 2008)

Heather--that's pretty great that you're 500 lbs and still want to gain more! Kinda inspiring, I have to say!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> Heather--that's pretty great that you're 500 lbs and still want to gain more! Kinda inspiring, I have to say!



You know what, Heather is so beautiful, she is just perfect as she is.

I understand if she wants to gain weight, but she must do so in a safe way.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 25, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Not in the sense that fast food makes you fat and you're instantly healthy



Clarification: "Not in the sense that fast food makes you fat and you're instantly *un*healthy..."


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather, I don't know if this is a good analogy or not, but years ago, before doctors began to prescribe testosterone more liberally, one had to typically get that from Mexico, which I did at that time. It was a vitamin B complex that also had testosterone, and many wrestlers and bodybuilders were taking it to build stamina, and muscle.

The first time I received a package, I was stunned to see on the front of the vials "for veterinary use". While I was stunned, I injected this stuff into me for a period of about 2 years. I had no side effects other than getting a bacteriological infection for using a needle more than once, which was clearly my fault.

I spoke with a vet, who was also a bodybuilder, and he assured me there were no problems associated with using the product I used, as long as it was a REASONABLE dosage.

I guess we just have to define what reasonable is for each of us.


----------



## Hole (Oct 29, 2008)

^That reminds me... 
My other half takes steroids to treat his crohn's disease and boy does it increase his appetite.
:O


----------

